# Turkey Time



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Killed one this morning at 6:32, he was on the ground 4 Minutes before he met the hevi-shot. 18 yard shot.

19 lbs. 8 1/2 beard 1 1/8 spurs. Nice bird, was gobbling like crazy. And I made it to work on time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

11:35........20#, 9" beard, 1 1/8 spurs........came through with two others, wasn't sure of my shot, so i moved to where i thought they would be.....have never heard gobbling like this trio did. they would not shut up.....great morning, even found a shed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

passed on 3 jakes today waiting for the big one I saw out in the field strutting hens. I will post pics of him after I kill him tomorrow.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Glad somebody got a shot. I went to MCarthur today and the only thing I got was a morel.
ski


----------

